# Ozello 3/17-18



## sea-n-spots

Yep, can't let deerfly have all the glory. Will most likely be Sun. early am,watch the tides and weather. Went up to Ozello today, wind blowing 15/25 not good. Did have a North/West wind on an incoming. Had the water stacked up out there. Had I stayed another hour, the whole point @ the ramp was almost under water. Gonna try for Sunday, if anyones going, let me know......Sea-Ya !


----------



## deerfly

good luck and remember, this is your best chance to whoop me cause I'm in Geenville, SC this weekend and there ain't redfish within at least 100mi of here.  - eric


----------



## Guest

> good luck and remember, this is your best chance to whoop me cause I'm in Geenville, SC this weekend and there ain't redfish within at least 100mi of here.  - eric


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

ok, so they're not redfish, but I got to the weigh-in first. 
































































and my son Trey got tired of taking pictures of me and nabbed one himself...


----------



## Guest

WTG deerfly. Looks like your having a great time.


----------



## deerfly

yeah and thanks, thats pretty much my MO, make the best of every situation.


----------



## Guest

> yeah and thanks, thats pretty much my MO, make the best of every situation.


Saw that for myself last weekend. A rather unfortunate situation and you didn't see to get too "alarmed".  ;D ;D ;D Sorry, I couldn't help it. :

Looks lioke great weather up there.


----------



## deerfly

still gotta get that thing disabled... argggh

frost on the ground this morning, otherwise just breezy, cool and clear. Very nice.

Probably take anther shot at the golf course ponds this afternoon. Need to change flies tho, they got the chartruse popper figured out already.


----------



## mtredfish

I went out of John Brown on Sunday. The wind held the tide out, and made things a little tough. We only managed 4 shorts (under 20") and spooked 3 over 25" :'( poling over them. But no skunking. Considering we only spent 2 hours on the water, I guess I can't complain.

Those damn things where TOUGH to spot!!! At one point, we spooked one that I could've touched with a paddle, but neither of us saw it until it bolted! (fished with my brother).

CaptRon - water test with the Bob's cavitation plate a success.....ran clean in 8" with no mud trail! Shallow enough for me!

Mike

P.S. - I was right....they are inside, work the creek mouths like Black Creek and the "backdoor" to Fish Creek (from St. Martins). They where on the muddy flats between the islands soaking up rays (water temp went from 63 to 67 on these flats by 11:30AM) We worked out in the middle of the islands as the edges didn't hold fish.


----------



## LoneRanger

count me in for Ozello this sunday~


let me know what time.





L.R.


----------



## Guest

> count me in for Ozello this sunday~
> 
> 
> let me know what time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.R.


I think Bill is going out Sunday and maybe Eric. They should chime in soon. I have a "thing" :


----------



## sea-n-spots

Yep,Sat. and maybe Sun. too. Gonna try to make both days. Lostmen should be done today after one more trip to JP's Canvas. I wanna try the big boat first. Will likely end up in the Gladesman on Sun. I'm always amazed @ how the weather can change, especially in Ozello. I was out there on Sat. w/north-west winds to about 20knts, and the water was stacked up. As I said before, the point @ the ramp was almost under water. Then ya got yer other winter days, when a mud-fish couldn't find a place to take a leak. Anyone going either day, I'll Sea-Ya !


----------



## deerfly

I'll probably make Sunday, not 100% sure, but most likely.


----------



## LoneRanger

shoot me a PM with yall's cell phone #'s!




L.R.


----------

